# second month on clomid



## bribaby

Hey guys... im kinda new to this... my husband and I have been trying to have a baby for 4 years now. My problem was I wasn't ovulating...doc put me on clomid and last month was my first month and man o man did I get every side effect and then some...lol. this however is my second month on clomid now 50mg day 3-7. so today i will take my 3rd pill. So far no side effects this time. I really hope i get a BFP this month. My first time on clomid I ovulated but no pregnancy. I have faith in God and I know it will happen. We will try until it happens. We bought Pre-seed lubrication also to help out this time as I have read alot of ppl take this and it acctually helps them conceive. I cant wait,... my grandpa passed away 2 months ago so If I get a BFP we will name it after him!!!! Good luck to everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Bribaby,

im still fairly new to this to..
thank you for your history, i hope the clomid works for you.

i am also on my 2nd month of clomid (how nice are the side effects??!! NOT)
I am on CD11 and have not had any of the side effects yet!! - i say yet i have a feeling that they are on the way!!
i hope you get your BFP too hun

aahhh thats really nice of you!!

my fingers are crossed for you

Lots of baby dust!!

Jade xxxx


----------



## bribaby

Wow you dont have that long til you test then.... it seems like it takes forever huh! My side effects were nausious, dizziness to where i felt like passing out all day long...(Scary I know) I had bad thoughts, and I ate evrything in the world... oh and I had one huge headache!!!! It was horrible lol. Praying i dont get side effects this time :wacko:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Brilbaby,

yes it does seem like a life time to test, i hate the TWW wait i just hope i get my BFP after 31 months of TTC!!!! i test on 4th Nov FX!!
i was really moody, couldnt sleep, more ovulation pain than i normally get, MASSIVE spots (Always attractive- not) lol and i also felt dizzy, i still havent had any this month im keeping my FX that i dont get any!!

How are you feeling today??

Nice to have someone to talk to..

Jade xxx


----------



## bribaby

hey yraunaj,
Today I am feeling the same,... still no side effects from the clomid...yay this time it could be good lol! im on cd6 right now. one more day to go on the pill then its waiting time :winkwink: yes it is very good to talk to someone that is going through the same thing.... i have noone to talk to around here.....my husband thinks i am crazy when i told him my side effects last month lol.... its just nice to talk to ppl that understand! how is yours coming along so far?


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to the team:wave:


----------



## ainsleyx2006

Hi girls.im also new to this..love reading post so thought i would join in as this thread so relevant to what im goin through...starting 2nd round of clomid 2morrow..looking 4ward to all the side effects but staying positve throughout!! would be good to share experiences during the good and the bad


----------



## DRGNFLI

This is my 3rd month of Clomid. I do great when taking it but a couple days after I get horrible O pains. and then breast tenderness that kills me. also this month I have had cramping for the last week. I am due to start oct 26th. I am currently taking clomid 100mg day 5-9 didnt ovulate with 50mg the first month.
I keep telling myself that this month is different, that I feel different. lol Its funny how w always tell ourselves what we want to hear. lol


----------



## ainsleyx2006

Thats the best way tho..loads ov PMA!! hope we all get our wishes coming true soon.lots of baby dust to all!!


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB. 

:wave:

V xxxx


----------



## bribaby

Hey ladies..... For some reason today Im feeling down and out about all this... its my second month on clomid and i really hope this works this time. I need encouragement becasue I feel like i will never get to experience getting to have a baby with my husband! How long does it usually take for peopple to get pgt on clomid? The second or third time? im currently on 2nd month of clomid 50mg 3-7 no side effects this time so far!!! Maybe its just the medicine making me feel depressed about it. I hope it works this time, i just have no sid eeffects! Encouragement please?!?!?!


----------



## nicholatmn

Welcome to BNB! :wave:


----------



## ainsleyx2006

bribaby said:


> Hey ladies..... For some reason today Im feeling down and out about all this... its my second month on clomid and i really hope this works this time. I need encouragement becasue I feel like i will never get to experience getting to have a baby with my husband! How long does it usually take for peopple to get pgt on clomid? The second or third time? im currently on 2nd month of clomid 50mg 3-7 no side effects this time so far!!! Maybe its just the medicine making me feel depressed about it. I hope it works this time, i just have no sid eeffects! Encouragement please?!?!?!

aw hun, im starting 2nd round tommorrow trying to feel positive but same as you sometimes wonder if its ever going to happen!! im sure we will all have our little bundle of joys soon. how was 1st month of clomid for you??im more enthusiastic about roung 2 as i know what to expect this month. From what i have read alot of people get their BFP on 2nd or 3rd month but i suppose its diff for everyone.heres hoping it works 2nd time for us.would love to be able to say im preg before the end of 2010!!


----------



## yraunaj

Hi brilbaby,

how are you feeling today?
i know the side effects on clomid are awful, hang in there, ltes we get our BFP very very soon

xxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi there, welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## yraunaj

bribaby said:


> Hey ladies..... For some reason today Im feeling down and out about all this... its my second month on clomid and i really hope this works this time. I need encouragement becasue I feel like i will never get to experience getting to have a baby with my husband! How long does it usually take for peopple to get pgt on clomid? The second or third time? im currently on 2nd month of clomid 50mg 3-7 no side effects this time so far!!! Maybe its just the medicine making me feel depressed about it. I hope it works this time, i just have no sid eeffects! Encouragement please?!?!?!

How are you hun?

Jade xx


----------



## bribaby

yraunaj--- hey there!!! Im feeling fine todayand its cd 14 for me,... no signs of ovulation though. However, I do have bad news my husband workd for the sherriff dept. and he was doing a check in a cell and found things inmates shouldnt have and he got stuck on accident by a needle one of the inmates had made,... they made my husband go get tests ran then they said he has to come back in 3 months to get more tests ran to make sure the needle wasnt contaminated with something. and then in 6 months more tests ran. Im SUPER bummed. They said no unprotected sex for 6 months :( Its horrible. I just cried and cried and cried because we were trying so hard and i knew this would have been the month probably. now in 6 months i have to start all over! Im so angry and i dont know what to feel or think. And to make matters worse.... I dont know what to think about wearing protection with my husband....it just feels wrong. Its my husband for heavens sake. I know its just for the best though. Even though im heart broken!!!! Im sure my husband will be ok because the nurse said we shouldnt have anything to worry about. none of the guys in that cell had anything. but still.... just to be safe ya know. Please pray for me that everything goes good with my husband and that I have the courage to be strong through this heart break of not trying for a baby when we both want one and have been trying for 4 years. :(


----------



## bribaby

yraunaj---- how are you feeling today? Testing anytime soon?!?!? I hope you get your BFP!!!! Ill be checking in here anyway to see how u r doing and your progress. Hope its your last time!!! LOL :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'N'B!
:dust:
xxxx​


----------



## PeanutBean

:hi:


----------



## yraunaj

bribaby said:


> yraunaj---- how are you feeling today? Testing anytime soon?!?!? I hope you get your BFP!!!! Ill be checking in here anyway to see how u r doing and your progress. Hope its your last time!!! LOL :)

Oh my god i am just sooooooooo sorry how bloody awful, im so sorry!
6 months you poor thing, if you need a shoulder im hear for you, im so sorry Bribaby.
i got yet another BFN!!! 
Now into my 32nd cycle cant tell you how much i have cried over the last 2 days, im so gutted
i now cannot bare to be around my nieces and nephews when they say thay want a kiss i have to tell them i have a cold - so heartbreaking my babies would have been of a similar age.

i cant stand to be near pregnant women i just want to cry and ask why did all my babies die? - i miss them all so much i would have been a mum to 4 now, and 28weeks pregnant now. Gutted. Gutted, Gutted.

How are you today??
i really feel for you im so so sorry Bribaby, if there is anything i can do

Thinking of you

Jade xxxx


----------



## bribaby

yraunaj,
Hey there! Im so sorry about the BFN!!!! Well, I hope your doing good. We both will get out BFP soon enough. We will get our little joy soon! Well,...my husband and I checked into everything and he looked on the files of the men that were in that cell and none had anything so we chanced it... we are still trying again, which makes me happy because I was so heart broken. 6 months is a loooonnnngggg time! Now I think I have another problem in the way..... im currently on cd20 now and well,.... i dont think these two months on 50mg is makeing me ovulate. The doc prescribed me 5 refills of 50 mg though. Do u think I should call and ask him to call me in the 100mg? I am due for AF in 9 days and i dont know what to do. Should I continue on with month 3 on 50mg or what???? Im really hoping this coming month will be it. The damned anticipation!!!!! Oh and everyone around this town is pregnant!!!!! It's making me go crazy,....I cried when my friend came in and told us that she was pregnant. I was so jelous!!!! I really hope u are ok !!! Im here for u! We are in this together girl! we WILLL GET OUR TURN!!!!


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Hun,

Nice to get your message, im glad your trying still, i would have done exactly the same thing.
Yeah i do think you should give your doctor a call hun, just for a check up, im only on 25mg of clomid so i defo think give him a call.
i know i know some one done it to me today, she knows all my history and she said ' i dont know how you have coped waiting 32 months' i almost slapped her!!
anyways, i know your right we will get our turn.
i have the an appointment with our specialist on 26.11.10 at 5.30pm so i am hoping she offers us IUI.
Alsi Bribaby i have just had an email from another lady on this site saying that she got Pregnant taking something called SOY??? im going to check it out tomorrow, she got it in a health shop, im going to try and get some tomorrow, apparently it makes you ovulate and acts in a similar way to clomid!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bribaby

yraunaj---
Wow really, I have never heard of SOY before but there is a health and vitamin shop in town,... do u take it with the clomid or what? Have you started another cycle of clomid yet? Thanks for your advise I deff. will give my doc a call so he can up my dosage! I didnt know you were on 25 mg. Are you ovulating on that? u might have to up the dosage to 50mg. Glad you are doing good though,... DH thinks i am being selfish becase i get so upset with everyone getting pregnant around here. I cant help it,... Im not being mean,...its just my feelings are hurt because its not me :( oh well... anyways,... looks like we will be jumping into this next round together??


----------



## Jody R

Welcome to B&B :flower:

Good luck TTC. I named my sons after my grandad too :hugs:


----------



## bribaby

Jody-
Thank u. Good luck to you too!!! Are you on clomid as well? If so how many months in a row have you taken it? This will be my 3


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Welcome :wave:


----------



## kiwimama

hi and welcome :wave: I do hope you get your bfp soon!


----------

